# Cleaning painted walls



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

What can you clean painted walls and baseboards with without damaging them. And what kind of tool do you use to do so? A sponge, a rag?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

Water, bleach , rag. take it easy with plenty of ventilation.


----------



## GreenBeaner (Aug 20, 2008)

Bleach won't break down the chemicals in the paint?


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

Just test a spot and find out. But I have not seen bleach eat paint.I use it all the time. Bleach is what you use to sanitize water, doesnt hurt us.
I mix 50/50 water and bleach for the tough stuff. Just add some elbow grease as needed.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 20, 2008)

Bleach does hurt us, through production of carinogenic compounds when reacted with various things in water.  Also see use of chlorine gas for chemical warfare...  

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 21, 2008)

yea it does hurt in larger quantities, just that when I treat my well with that gallon I feel much better. The options of disease don't make me feel so good.
But thanks for pointing it out. And yes mixing chlorine and ammonia does get that nasty gas.
Bleach does work to clean the walls and is better for you and the environment ( insert tree hugger here) hehe than those "other" chemicals you pay much more for at the store, that accomplish the same thing.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 21, 2008)

So you put a gallon of bleach into your well? How often do you do that? And this is supposed to kill some of the diseases that could be lurking in your well?


----------



## Animal (Aug 21, 2008)

I test my water once a year at the local water testing Co. They will tell you what it's all about. Folks have different water, like sulfer, minerals, iron. Get it tested and find out what your drinkin in.

What's this got to do with cleanin paint?hehe


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

Just make sure you rince well.


----------



## mrlargo (Jun 1, 2010)

Scrubbing Bubbles!  It's totally underrated as a cleaner.  You can use it on anything.  I degrease my engine and car parts with the stuff.  It won't hurt the paint and you don't have to wait for it to work.  Either spray the wall or your sponge/rag.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 12, 2010)

soft cloth or rag or sponge. Whatever kind it is just it must be safer to use for cleaning not damaging the walls.


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2010)

My wife began using those "Mr. Clean" magic sponges and being curious, I tried it in the garage and all be damned, they actually work! They are really soft and don't seem to damage the walls at all.


----------

